# شرح ليسكاد بالصوت والصورة



## البروفسيير محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

الروابط
1-http://www.4shared.com/file/121549780/321f5cee/1_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/121697934/42c3ad1a/____1___.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/121795773/d300cb99/____4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/121721487/a9010b50/____2.html


----------



## محمدين علي (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخ محمود جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سامسامسامسام (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدروس
و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

ده اقل مجهود اقدر اعمله


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله


----------



## حياة النفوس (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكلامك فى الدارين


----------



## surveyor 1983 (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
هل بالامكان توضيح طريقة تفعيل البرنامج


----------



## HCIVILENG (3 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخي على المجهود الرائع..


----------



## زهزوه (4 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

الي الاخ garary
لتفعيل liscad تاخذ الايقونة lcpauth.dll وتضعها علي c:\ programe liscad 
ثم تعمل restart للجهاز .


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الرد
بعد عمل السيتوب على الجهاز ظهرت ثلاث ايقونات
اين اجد هذه الايقونة lcpauth.dll


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الرد
بعد عمل السيتوب على الجهاز ظهرت ثلاث ايقونات
اين اجد هذه الايقونة lcpauth.dll


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

ستجد هذا في السورس بتاع الليسكاد


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

هل من توضيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

من نفس المكان اللي انت بدات منه التسطيب


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف الصورة عندى غير واضحة.


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

صورة ايه اللي مش واضحة


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

هو يااخى الكريم السيتوب المعروف عن طريق ايقونة خاصة بالبرنامج 
وبعد انتهاء السيتوب تظهر ثلاث ايقونات للبرنامج 
اى ايقونة يمكن من خلالها تشغيل البرنامج ام انه توجد خطوات اخرى يتطلب عملها.
وانا اسف لانى عملت لك صداع.


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

لا مافيش صداع ولا حاجة 
انت علشان تفعل البرنامج لازم تاخد lcpauth من حيث سطبت البرنامج setup بعد ذالك تضعها في ال liscad 
C:\programe بعد ذلك تفتح ايقونة s e e لتبدأ البرنامج والشرح في اول درس


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف لم اجد الايقونة lcpauth


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

كل ماوجدتة هو السيتوب والكيجن


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

خلاص خد الكيجن وضعه في c:\ programe liscad


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أغسطس 2009)

في اي استفسار تاني او في شئ مش واضح


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

هكذا ظهرت الصورة..................


----------



## bobyh4003 (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخ محمود جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

هذا هو رابط البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/123329807/a17803ec/Liscad7.html


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

هذا هو ملف التفعيل crack liscad
http://www.4shared.com/file/123315264/6ecab56e/Lcpauth.html


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جارى التحميل .......................


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

هل شرح البرنامج عجبك


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم 
نزلت البرنامج وعملت السيتوب وبدات فى تعلمه عن طريق الملفات التى تم انزالها واثناء التطبيق حسب الدرس الاول وهو انشاء مشروع جديد وبعد كتابة اسم المشروع وبالضغط على ok لم تعطينى الصفحة التالية وهى حسب الصورة المرفقة .
ارجوا التوضيح مشكورا


----------



## علي فهيد (8 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر لك ولامثالك


----------



## tanakaa (9 أغسطس 2009)

متشكرين ياباشا الله يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ومنتظرين باقى ما عندك تحياتي


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ garary لا اعرف لماذا يحدث هذا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
ومجهود قيم ومزيد من شروحات البرامج


----------



## abobikir (10 أغسطس 2009)

*الأخ garary*

الأخ garary اذا كنت تريد فتح الملفات التدربية التي تنزل مع البرنامج أرجو أن تضغط علي أمر open ثم البحث عن موقع الملفات في فولدر المستندات عن طريق نافذفذة save in بالضغط علي السهم ثم إختيار ملف التدريب الذي بإسم Dam Design Example أما أدا كنت تريد فتح مشروع جديد بإستخدام ملفات جهاز التوتل ستيشن أرجو الضغط علي الأمر new ثم البحث عن المف في الموقع الذي وضعت فيه الملفات مثلا يكون موقع الملف D: / GSI يتم البحث عن الملف طريق نافذة الحوار save in بضغط علي السهم ثم إختيار الملف .
مرفق لك ملف مضغوط أرجو بعد فك الضغط أن تضعه في البارتشن D أو أي موقع تريده فقط مع مراعاة موقع الملف عند فتح الملف في برنامج اللسكاد


http://www.4shared.com/file/124060006/13d7c7a8/GSI.html


----------



## garary (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى abobikir 
عاش من شافك ................................


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ garary 
علي ما اعتقد انه يريد فتح مشروع جديد فلابد من تسمية المشروع اولا ثم تضغط علي open او ok 
اما فتح ملفات التوتال استيشن او اي امتداد للبرامج المساحية مثل الاتوكاد او ماكروستيشن ستاتي فيما بعد ان شاء الله


----------



## abobikir (10 أغسطس 2009)

*الاخ garary*

الأخ garary أما اذا كنت تريد فتح مشروع جديد بإستخدام ملفات جهاز التوتل ستيشن 
إتبع الخطوات التالية : -
أولا توجد ثلاثة طريقة لآستقبال الملفات من أجهزة لايكا 
طريقة استقبال الملفات بواسطة برنامج Leica Survey Office بعد استقبال الملفات يجب حفظ الملفات بإسم بواسطة الأمر save as بلإمتداد ( idex ) في فولدر فليكن D: / GSI 
ثانيا :-
فتح برنامج اللسكاد ( S.E.E. ) ثم الضغط علي الأمر new ثم تسمية الملف بنفس الأسم أو بإسم جديد فتظهر لك شاشة بيضاء فندخل قائمة task فنختار منها data conversions فندخل قائمة import ونختار منها survey and cadsystem فتظهر لك نافذة import data file نضغط علي السهم المقابل look in نبحث عن موقع الملفات مثلا D: / GSI تأكد من نفس النافذة أن file of types بلإمتداد ( idex ) ثم إختار الملف المطلوب من الملفات التي أمامك في الفولدر ثم الضغط علي ok فتظهر أمامك النقاط علي الشاشة 
ملحوظة :-
اذا لم يكن الإمتداد المطلوب ضمن القائمة تستطيع اضافته بالضغط علي install من نفس النافذة ثم إضافة إمتدادات الملفات التي ترغب فيها
.
مرفق لك ملف مضغوط بلإمتداد ( idex ) أرجو بعد فك الضغط أن تضعه في البارتشن D أو أي موقع تريده فقط مع مراعاة موقع الملف عند فتح الملف في برنامج اللسكاد


http://www.4shared.com/file/124060006/13d7c7a8/GSI.html

ملحوظة أخري :-
تستطيع استقبال الملفات من أجهزة Leica وبعض أحهزة السوكيا وبعض أجهزة التوب كون مباشرة عن طريق برنامج اللسكاد مباشرة دون الحوجة لبرنامج وسيطة ثم معالجتها


----------



## garary (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى abobikir....................


----------



## المساح مسلم (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك صديقى على هذا المجهود الوفير 
وفعلا مصر فيها رجال جدعين


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه الإفاده الطيبه


----------



## abdo hanafy (12 أغسطس 2009)

_استاذ ورثيس قسم_
_حريف من يومك_


----------



## اعجال (13 أغسطس 2009)

يسلموا الايادي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة والمتميزة


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم علي هذا التقدير


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم 
مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

اخي محمود جزاك الله خيرا 
ومزيد من المواضيع المميزة والمفيدة


----------



## m_e (25 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا على هذه الدروس بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك *_


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (25 يناير 2010)

لوسمحتم ياجماعه والله عايز ملف الidexعلشان الرابط مش شغال انا الاميل بتاعي [email protected]ممكن حد يبعت لي ملفات idex علي الاميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
بس الجزء الاول والتاني واحد ياريت تنزل الجزء الي ناقص وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

البرنامج غير واضح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (26 يناير 2010)

الملف مش موجود علي الرابط ياجماعه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي التعليمي الجميل لو سمحت الملف اللي علي الرابط مش موجود اصلا لو ممكن حضرتك ترفعه تاني


----------



## مهندس مصري قديم (26 يناير 2010)

متشكر يا اخ محمود على هذا المجهود الطيب وجزاك الله كل خير ويجعلها في مزان حسنلتك والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## التكماك (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ymmyjjimwmw
هذا هو رابط البرنامج


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/218252866/9b5d7394/Lcpauth.html
هذا رابط الكراك


----------



## surveyor_sayed (12 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل محمود 

أولآ : نشكرك علي الشرح 
ثانيا : في ملفين لدرس وآحد وليس أربع دروس كمآ أنت رآفع الملفات 
ثالثا: يآريت شرح أكثر من كده للبررنتمج من كيفية أدخال النقاط وكيفية أيصال النقاط أتوماتيكيا عن طريق البرنآمج وكيفية عمل جدول لأكواد وهل يجب عمل جدول أكواد قبل أستيراد النقاط للبرنامج ولك كل جزيل الشكر .. تحيآتي لك وأرجو أجآبتي علي أسألتي أخي الفاضل..


----------



## surveyor_sayed (13 فبراير 2010)

منتظر ردك يآ أخ محمود للأهميـه أرجوآ الأهتمآم


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (15 فبراير 2010)

انا والله عاوز ارفع الملفات بس مش لاقي وقت ممكن تعذرني


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (15 فبراير 2010)

ان


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (15 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله عن قريب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك لك في والديك


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (15 يونيو 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (14 يوليو 2010)

_موضوع رائع و صاحبه أروع 
تقبل مروري واقبل اهدائـــي لك
نظرت إلى المــاء ..وجدتــك 
أصــفـــى ..وأنقـــى
نظرت إلى الورد ..وجدتك
أحلــى .. وأبهـــى
تذكرت الوفاء ..وجدتك من 
الوفـــاء ..أوفـــى
وفقك الله
_


----------



## زغلى (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (24 يوليو 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?kufbmbyb5cs8ngh
_تكملة الشرح _


----------



## ROUDS (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (25 يوليو 2010)

تكملة الشرح
http://www.mediafire.com/?87sn9vy8s35wcgo


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (2 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?xuf89w52q965f96
_نسالكم الدعااء_


----------



## eng_khalid (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohie sad (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mkishk (3 أغسطس 2010)

إذا كنت تقوم باستقبال عملائك بشركتك أومعرضك أومصنعك لبيع منتجك ، فباعتقادِك كم عميل يقوم بزيارتك يومياً ؟ أو كم فرد يمر من أمام باب معرضك أوشركتك ؟؟
لماذا لاتذهب الى 200 ألف عميل بالمنطقة الشرقية الى بيته أو مقر عمله أسبوعياً لعرض منتجك عليه وتقديم العروض التي تقدمها وذلك بتكلفة بسيطة تقوم بتغطيتها من المردود الهائل الذي يعود عليك.
تقوم جريدة الوسيلة بهذه المهمة لتصل بمنتجك الى هذا العدد الهائل ويظل منتجك وإسم شركتك داخل البيوت والشركات فترات طويلة بالإضافة الى عرض الجريدة على الإنترنت . 

انتهزوا فرص أسعار جريدة الوسيلة ، الخصومات تصل الى 70% بالاضافة الى النشرات المجانية.. 

200ألف نسخة توزع مجانا بالمنطقة الشرقية (الدمام - الخبر- الظهران - القطيف - سيهات - الجبيل - راس تنورة)

لمشاهدة الجريدة زوروا موقعنا على www.ewaseet.com

** شاهد أسعار ومساحات الإعلان بالملف المرفق 
 محمد كشك 
مسئول مبيعات
0552902780


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الله يسلمك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (18 أغسطس 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## ااحمد حشاد (18 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم يا جميل*


----------



## leena owainat (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## beekoo007 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اللينكات مش شغالة يا جماعة 
ياريت اللى عنده شرح البرنامج كامل يا جماعة يرفع اللينكات مرة تانية 
ياريت يا جماعة انا محتاجه 
مش لاقى شرح الليسكاد فى اى منتدى


----------



## Rocker (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه والله ياريت لاني اللينكس مو شغالة :18:


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الدروس التي رفعت بال 4 shared غير فعالة ساحاول رفعها مرة اخري اما التي رفعت بواسطة media fire فهي تعمل


----------



## روني اوسو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لايوجد صورة مع الشرح فقط صوت الشخص الذي يشرح


----------



## نجيب 8000 (8 فبراير 2011)

*اللينكات مش شغالة يا جماعة 
ياريت اللى عنده شرح البرنامج كامل يا جماعة يرفع اللينكات مرة تانية *


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 فبراير 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4lui39l916rkczo/1.rar


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 فبراير 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?1sm1yz0c890c4x4


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 فبراير 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ncimj6odydg63pz


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 فبراير 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?w8113j523uaix9l


----------



## aiman5631982 (19 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## تامر السعيد امين (13 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور علييييييييييييك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 أبريل 2011)

اللهم امين


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 يونيو 2011)

الرو ابط غير صاحة
ممكن من الاخوة حد يرفعه


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 يونيو 2011)

والله من باب من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله
فجزاك الله عنا يابروفسو محمود خير الجزاء وجعل ماقدمت فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed almassahh (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## moh... (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم رجاء الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع ................. جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## moh... (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا جماعة منتظر منكم اعادة رفع شرح برنامج ليسكاد ................جاد.............شكرا*

:85:​


----------



## moh... (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً

د​


----------



## علي الدبس (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*يا ريت يا خوي ترفعهن على الرابدشير والله مش عارفين نتعامل مع 4shared 
*


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## abu saber2 (12 يونيو 2012)

*الملفات غير موجودة ياريت لو ينفع ينزل 
تاني اكون شاكر جدا*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أن شاءالله


----------



## علي الدبس (23 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخوان دلوني على تعليم الليسكاد بالفيديو ..........لانه والله يا اخوان الرابط مو شغال........اي والله............دلوني

[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​


----------



## علي الدبس (23 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخ برفيسور محمود الله يرحم والديك...................روابط شرح الفيديو مو شغاله
[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ننتظر وبأشد درجات الانتظار تنزيل تعليم الفيديو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]....................



[/FONT]


----------



## علي الدبس (23 أكتوبر 2012)

​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font]​ [font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
[/font][font=&quot]اللهم يا من جعلت عيسى من غير اب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]و جعلت سليمان يكلم من يأكل الحب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]و نصرت موسى على من قال انه الرب[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]و احبيت محمد حبا ما بعده حب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]و حميت مريم من القذف[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]و السب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]و اخرجت يونس من الظلمات و يوسف من الجب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]و جعلت الشجر و الحجر يسبحونك[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]بلا روح ولا قلب[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]انت المجيب و السامع فارحم ضعفنا و يسر امرنا و حقق لنا نجاحن[/font]*[font=&quot]ا[/font][font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]و يسر لنا الدرب وفرج لنا الكرب وازل عنا الهم والغم عن [/font][font=&quot] اخانا محمود[/font][font=&quot] يا الله[/font]


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (1 أبريل 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تحميلها مرة اخري ولك الشكر


----------



## أحمد الجغرافي (3 أبريل 2013)

من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل


----------

